# Will medications with Green/Blue tint stain sand?



## DinaBear (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I am new to the forum and needed some help.
I just converted my community, planted tank from gravel to sand and now I have a few fish with a bad case of ick. The only medication that I have is greenish blue and did not want to use if there is a chance it will stain my white sand. Any suggestions on medications too?

Thanks,
Dina


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

I have used malachite green before and no it didn't stain anything except for my silicone glue by the glass. (fades over time) Hope this helps you. I prefer slightly discolored silicone vs sick or dead fish!! *w2


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

^ I agree..all it stained was my silicone. Not sure about white sand though as i have never tried it.


----------

